# How long to entirely re-scape the tank ?



## niru (26 Jan 2012)

Hey All

how long should I expect to complete a total re-scape of a tank? I have about 40 (small) fish & a few Amano shrimps there, and I was thinking of getting them out into a plastic bin for a few days till the rescape is done. Is this feasible??

I will change the substrate, and make a new design with existing & some new plants. Will use the mulm from existing filter, and will keep the filter medium alive by running it on the plastic bin filled with old aquarium water.....

I am wondering how you all do this, and how many days will this take. Any pointers to related topics are most welcome..

-niru


----------



## hinch (26 Jan 2012)

depends alot on size of tank, substrate being used (does it leak ammonia etc or is it stable from go?) and if your using an already matured filter.

if you're using a fairly safe substrate and a matured filter you can stick your fish back in within an hour or 2 of the rescape once water is clear and upto temperature etc.

Set asside a whole day and start early on on say a weekend get it all done and fish back in by the evening. unless its a massive tank or you're using ada substrate


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Jan 2012)

i have a large storage box from staples, put plants and fish in there with the filter and heater.  You can leave it like this for days but isnt ideal for the plants as no real light.
Like hinch said, plan for a whole day.. my 260 took 14hrs and just did a friends 300lt low tech that took 12hrs with 2 people, did require a lot of plumbing though.

14hrs of pain but you cant have more fun with your trousers on!!


----------



## niru (26 Jan 2012)

Thanks!!

I have a 180 litre, and filters etc are all matured...

I stay in Swissland and havent seen any ADA product here till date..! I will do a laterite base, with (most likely) JBL aquabasis topped by JBL monado... a few water changes, then hardscape & plant-in, wait, again water change..

Maybe next day add the fish (perhaps ammonia/nitrite test beforehand..)?? The filters will manage the fish & will use the old water.. perhaps aclaimatize them for a longer time... should be a weekend job then..

inputs/suggestions welcome...

-niru


----------



## hinch (26 Jan 2012)

check the substrates you're using see if they leech ammonia if not then as soon as the waters clear you should be safe to stick fish straight back in assuming mature filters.

if they leech ammonia then you may need to leave it a couple of days but again a mature filter will speed up the process. putting some seachem stability in (just stick an entire bottle in) will also speed up the maturation of the substrate bacteria


and yes make sure you water test before you add the fish in.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Jan 2012)

i wouldnt recommend monado, it has no weight to it at all... lots of it will float that you will have to net off. Plants like HC will very easily float if they are rooted in monado in my experience.  Even blyxa japonica used to uproot!


----------



## niru (26 Jan 2012)

Hi 

What would you recommend for topping? I usrd gravel but need something dsrk with better CEC..


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Jan 2012)

Other people may have had better experiences with monado... mine was pretty poor though.

Have you looked at flora base, eco complete etc?

Im setting up a new tank in a few weeks and am using Akadama (brown bonsai potting clay) throughout with a little peat in the bottom.  Cheap and hopefully cheerful!


----------



## niru (17 Feb 2012)

*How long to entirely re-scape the tank ? [Substrate Issues]*

Hi All

cheap "active" substrate choice is less here.. I can find Elos Terra medium, Oliver Knott Nature soil, JBL aquasoil plus, and Tropica soil... 
Ammazonia AS isnt available. Akadama is also via net shopping (& postage is pretty high, so theres not much I can save here). Local Bonsai centers have very red looking equivalents, though I dont like that color. 

Then theres usual Dennerle, Tetra basis substrates to be topped with gravel. I dont want to go this route as I dont like the white substrate and pure gravel topping (low CEC as well).

I can also get Natalit, or some zeolite based substrates/grannules..

What would be my options, particularly if:

1. I want to rescape as fast as I can, so ammonia leaching substrates are ruled out. 
2. Need to get good slopes.
3. Less issues while planting, and replanting/moving plants later on..
4. Longish term stable and effective.

Currently I have gathered laterite and peat grannules. I have enough mulm coming from filters. What would be your suggestions? Any pointer to threads would be very helpful.

Many thanks...

-niru


----------



## greenink (17 Feb 2012)

Cat litter thread on this forum. Molar clay... Pics on my 259 journal, holding HC fine.


----------

